# SSD oder VelociRaptor?



## SLIKX (21. Januar 2009)

hallo ich baue mir gerade einen neuen PC zusamm und möchte mir eine sehr schnelle Platte reinbauen.Ich weiß jedoch nich ob ich ne Veloci oder eine SSD reinknalle.....
Was ist den schneller?


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

insgesamt besser ist die passende (!!!) SSD, allerdings auch wesentlich teurer...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn du genug geld hast, hohl dir auf jedenfall ne schnelle SSD!
Die Zugriffszeiten sind einfach der hammer! Da kommt auch keine Raptor ran!


----------



## SLIKX (21. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mir eine SSD Für Windows Vista Ultimate Kaufen Patriot Warp SSD 2.5", 32GB, SATA II (PE32GS25SSDR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eine Veloci für Games Patriot Warp SSD 2.5", 32GB, SATA II (PE32GS25SSDR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
und eine normale 640GB von WD für anderes
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Januar 2009)

Ich halt ehrlich gesagt rein gar nichts von den Raptor Dingern, noch weniger von den SSDs und am allerwenigsten halte ich von Leuten sie müssten sich umbedingt Vista Ultimate holen, weils ja so cool aussieht wenns kein Home Premium oder so ist ... brauchen tuts der normale Spieler nie im Leben.

Kauf dir 2 anständige 320er für Windows und Programme und ne 640er für Spiele von WD oder Samsung und fertig isses, alles andere is rausgeworfenes Geld und bringt dir beim Spielen 0 FPS mehr, ausser das du am Ende 300€ für Prollkomponenten ausgegeben hast.


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

was hast du denn für probleme... ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, das spieler nicht nur spielen, und evtl ultimate brauchen???

für spiele ist eine schnelle ssd oder raptor wirklich egal, aber fürs arbeiten nicht!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Kauf dir 2 anständige 320er für Windows und Programme und ne 640er für Spiele von WD oder Samsung und fertig isses, alles andere is rausgeworfenes Geld und bringt dir beim Spielen 0 FPS mehr, ausser das du am Ende 300€ für Prollkomponenten ausgegeben hast.




Es bringt vllt 0FPS mehr, aber bei SSD geht es um die Reaktionszeit!
Du hast scheinbar noch nie an einem System mit ne SSD gearbeitet ...

Das geile daran ist einfach das ein Programm quasi schon auf ist sobald du drauf klickst!


----------



## SLIKX (21. Januar 2009)

na das ist ja auch der Grund weshalb ich mir eine Kaufen möchte.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Januar 2009)

Wer am PC arbeitet, braucht meist ne große Festplatte auf der die Daten liegen. 
Wenn auf der SSD die Programme sind, wirds letzten Endes auch nicht schneller gehen 

Was Ultimate angeht; zeig mir 10 leute die die Features der Ultimate wirklich brauchen.

Das Spiel läd trozdem nur unwesendlich schneller, wie der letzte Test in der PCGH gezeigt hat.

Windows wird wohl auch nicht in 2 Sekunden geladen sein und Programme wie Browser oder Outlook sind auch bei normalen Festplatten nahezu sofort da, zumal man da auch mal die 10 Sekunden warten kann wenns mal länger dauert.


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2009)

@ ForgottenRealm

Hier benötigt jemand Hilfe beim Kauf einer Festplatte - also lenke bitte die Diskussion nicht in Richtung Windows Vista Ultimate. Wenn du es nicht brauchst, ist das eine Sache, es gibt aber auch Leute, die andere Bedürfnisse haben.

BTT bitte


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Januar 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> -Text-


Du darfst nicht von deinen Bedürfnissen auf andere schließen. Wenn jemand keine Lust hat, besagte Zeit zu warten, dann ist es halt so.
Basti0708 weiß, dass eine SSD kein günstiges Vergnügen ist. Eine Velociraptor ist bekanntlich auch keine günstige Festplatte.


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

@ fr: ...bei dir is hopfen und malz verloren...

schon mal mit medienprogrammen gearbeitet??? da is selbst wenn die zu bearbeitenden daten von ner hdd kommen eine ssd goldwert

ich hab nicht gesagt das viele leute brauchen, aber so wie du es formulierst: "weils ja so cool aussieht wenns kein Home Premium oder so ist ... brauchen tuts der normale Spieler nie im Leben."

ist es einfach eine verallgemeinerung der schlimmsten sorte...


----------



## el barto (21. Januar 2009)

ok um mal btt zu kommen... 

welche ssd wäre denn für ihn empfehlenswert? das thema interessiert mich auch  

wobei ich dazu tendiere spiele und daten auf eine normale hdd zu packen (auch keine raptor für spiele) und nur das os und progs auf die ssd. dann sollten eigentlich auch 64 vllt auch 32gb reichen, wobei letzteres sicherlich knapp werden würde.

wie sieht es aus mit raid 0 bei 32gb ssd´s bringt das noch zusätzlich etwas? inwiefern lohnt sich noch das warten auf bessere technologien ist ja immerhin noch nicht ganz ausgereift und teuer die ssd´s.

mfg el barto


----------



## steinschock (21. Januar 2009)

Da ist momentan viel in Bewegung.

Die OCZ Vertex bringt einen Cache mit.

Die OCZ Apex Teilt die Platte intern in ein Raid 0.
Die G-Skill Titan und SuperTalent Ultardrive gehen genauso vor kosten aber nur die Hälfte.
Wenn man jetzt etwas kauft muss man von einem grossen Wertverlust ausgehen, da z.B. Samsung gerade erst die Produktion größerer Chips begonnen hat.

bit-tech.net | Review - G.Skill Titan 256GB SSD
G.Skill Titan 256 GB Solid State Drive - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U

Die gibt es auch kleiner.
Ich werde noch Mitte des Jahres warten, dann gibt es die für die hälfte.


----------



## Snake7 (21. Januar 2009)

Mtron Mobi 3,5k - allerdings kosten da 32 GB - relativ viel.... .


----------



## Hackslash (22. Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

mir geht dieses dämliche gehype von SSD's langsam tierisch auf die eier.
Die Datenübertragung von SSD's ist minimal schneller und der Preis maximal teurer.
Also was soll der Mist? Weiß irgendjemand wie sich SSD's im Dauereinsatz über Jahre hinweg verhalten? Nein!
Ergo Absoluter Schwachsinn solange die SSD's nicht wesentlich schneller werden und es Aussagen über Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit gibt!! Die Reaktionszeit ist auch zu vernachlässigen wenn man eine Raptor oder Velo hat braucht man keine SSD's, zumindest derzeit nicht!

Kauf dir lieber ne Velo da weißt du das sie lange hält und zuverlässig ist. Falls mal was passieren sollte mit der Platte kannst du immernoch auf Datenrettungsunternehmen zurückggreifen was bei SSD's glaube ich nicht möglich ist.
Letzendlich liegt die Entscheidung natürlich bei dir, aber ich würde mich nicht von diesem dämlichen SSD gespamme beeindrucken lassen. So wie es aussieht mit den Gerüchten um neue HDD's wird es die SSD's eh nicht lange geben.

mfg


----------



## Xion4 (24. Januar 2009)

Also um ne SSD zu testen, suche mal den Post von DR House, er hat 2x32GB von Apogee, die richtig gut gehen sollen. Und vom Preis her echt aktzeptabel für eine schnelle SSD.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nicht mir wären die ssd (noch) zu teuer der preis pro gigabyte ist einfach bei der velociraptor besser. die richtig guten ssds (von intel oder m tron) sind meiner meinung nach schlicht unbezahlbar

zudem preis kriegst du ein velociraptor raid 0 und das is auch sehr schnell


----------



## MsDosFan (24. Januar 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Was Ultimate angeht; zeig mir 10 leute die die Features der Ultimate wirklich brauchen.



Ich! MediaCenter Funktion und MSTSC!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Januar 2009)

SSD sind für meinen Geschmack noch viel viel zu teuere wenn man den Preis pro GB beachtet und die WD VelociRaptor WD3000GLFS sind schnell genug 

man kann sich ja auch 2 kaufen und dann Raid 1 oder 5 ...


----------



## Snake7 (24. Januar 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> SSD sind für meinen Geschmack noch viel viel zu teuere wenn man den Preis pro GB beachtet und die WD VelociRaptor WD3000GLFS sind schnell genug
> 
> man kann sich ja auch 2 kaufen und dann Raid 1 oder 5 ...



Nen Raid 5 aus 2 wäre mir neu.... .
Dafür needest mindestens 3.
Oder ein  Raid 6 oder Raid1+0 oder oder oder.

Der Rest ist so oder so Ansichtssache.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Januar 2009)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Nen Raid 5 aus 2 wäre mir neu.... .
> Dafür needest mindestens 3.
> Oder ein  Raid 6 oder Raid1+0 oder oder oder.
> 
> Der Rest ist so oder so Ansichtssache.


dann natürlich mind 3...

*Western Digital WD3000GLFS 300 GB 194,90 €      **0,65€/ pro GB*


*OCZ Solid-State Disk 2,5" 250 GB (OCZSSD2-1APX250G, Apex Series, Schwarz) 849,-        3,40€ / pro GB
und die hat noch ca 50 GB weniger
*


----------



## INU.ID (24. Januar 2009)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> Die Datenübertragung von SSD's ist minimal schneller


Man muß zwischen Zugriffszeit und Transferrate unterscheiden. Die Transferrate ist je nach Modell durchaus kaum höher als die einer durchschnittlichen Festplatte (aber kann auch mal doppelt so hoch bzw. noch schneller sein), die Zugriffszeit hingegen ist nur noch ein Bruchteil dessen welche eine HD benötigt. Ergo ist die Datenübertragung _eigentlich_ nie nur "minimal schneller".


> und der Preis maximal teurer.


Meine 10krpm Atlas HDs mit 300GB haben neu mal 1300€ (das Stück) gekostet, meine 147GB Atlas HDs (relativ)  kurz davor knapp 1000€. Es gibt genug User die nicht nur wissen das eine HD die langsamste Komponente im PC ist, sondern auch bereit sind dem durch bessere/teurere HDs (SCSI/SAS/SSDs, RAID...) entgegen zu wirken. Zumal man sich schon für ca. 150€ ein sehr schneller 64GB SSD-Raid anschaffen kann. Das sollte für Windows und ne ausreichende Anzahl an Programmen ausreichend sein (für die meisten), und Spiele ohne langwieriges nachladen kann man ja weiterhin auf eine normale HD installieren.



> Also was soll der Mist? Weiß irgendjemand wie sich SSD's im Dauereinsatz über Jahre hinweg verhalten? Nein!


Das weiß ich bei keinem neuen Produkt, auch nicht bei einer neuen 1,5TB Festplatte. Und so wie es Festplatten aber schon lange gibt, so gibt es auch die Baugruppen einer SSD nicht erst seit gestern.


> Ergo Absoluter Schwachsinn solange die SSD's nicht wesentlich schneller werden und es Aussagen über Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit gibt!! Die Reaktionszeit ist auch zu vernachlässigen wenn man eine Raptor oder Velo hat braucht man keine SSD's, zumindest derzeit nicht!


Der Schub durch eine SSD ist sogar dann deutlich stärker als der durch eine 10krpm Raptor, wenn die SSD eine geringere Transferrate hat. Ich besitze schnellere Festplatten als eine Raptor, trotzdem setze ich auf SSDs. Als Datenspeicher für hunderte von GBs (oder gar TBs) sicher noch völlig unzureichend (zu klein zu teuer), aber zum arbeiten besser als jede (15krpm!) HD.

@Topic. Da SSDs bei vielen parallelen Zugriffen immer noch zu "Performanceeinbrüchen" neigen würde ich zwei SSDs im RAID0 einsetzen. Allerdings gibt es gerade bei den SSDs im Moment wirklich viel Bewegung, so das man nichts falsch macht wenn man den Kauf so lange wie möglich rauszögert. Aufgrund der kaum besseren Performance (zu einer normalen HD, verglichen mit einer SSD) würde ich vom Kauf einer Raptor allerdings abraten. Dann leg die Kohle besser auf die Seite und warte auf die nächste/übernächste Generation von SSDs.

MFG INU.ID

Edit: @SchumiGSG9: ist zwar xtrem, aber das Beispiel stimmt. Allerdings geht es "schon" bei 1,5€/GB los.


----------



## NIUBEE (27. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ ForgottenRealm
> 
> Hier benötigt jemand Hilfe beim Kauf einer Festplatte - also lenke bitte die Diskussion nicht in Richtung Windows Vista Ultimate. Wenn du es nicht brauchst, ist das eine Sache, es gibt aber auch Leute, die andere Bedürfnisse haben.
> 
> BTT bitte


 
Sorry aber ich sehen den kritsichen Beitrag zum Thema als schon sehr wichtig an.
Denn egal ob der User SDD oder was auch immer verbauen möchte, die Aussage, dass die Performance maginal bei Spielen besser sein wird, sollte man so schon mal erwähnen.
Zum Thema Vista habe ich auch eine ähnliche Meinung und ich kann ihn da schon verstehen mit seinen Argumenten.

Somit finde ich den Ansatz generell das Vorgehen SDD o.ä kritsich zu hinterfragen schon ok.

Wieso kein XP System mit 2 normalen SATA HDD?! Billiger schneller und einfach zu benutzen...aber muß ja jeder selber wissen was er wirklich braucht.

Klar das beste derzeit verfügbare System ist ein SSD System im Raid aber welcher normale User benötigt das?

Und für Gamer bringt das System keinen deutlichen Vorteil...


----------



## DokMuffin (30. Januar 2009)

Mich verwundert, dass in dieser Diskussion noch keiner auf das Thema Geräuschentwicklung eingegangen ist.

Meines Wissens sind die erwähnten schnellen Platten nicht gerade unter "Leise" einzuordnen.

Und glaubt mir... ein System was leise vor sich hinschnurrt, kann schon eine verdammt angenehme Sache sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Januar 2009)

meine Vali Raptor ist leise ! unhörbar bei meinen restlichen Lüftern 14 cm bei 800 oder weniger drehungen
das lauteste ist wohl mein Netzteil der CPU Lüfter oder der auf der GPU


----------



## Snake7 (30. Januar 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> meine Vali Raptor ist leise ! unhörbar bei meinen restlichen Lüftern 14 cm bei 800 oder weniger drehungen
> das lauteste ist wohl mein Netzteil der CPU Lüfter oder der auf der GPU


Dein System ist ja auch kein Vergleich - wie du in deinem Post offenbarst


----------



## steinschock (30. Januar 2009)

Mich nervt schon meine Samsung F1 T1, ne Rptor ist dagegen wie ein Rasenmäher.


----------



## maxi2290 (1. Februar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Mich nervt schon meine Samsung F1 T1, ne Rptor ist dagegen wie ein Rasenmäher.



geht mir genauso, und meine f1 hängt schon in "gummieseilen" 
also ich finde das thema ssd platten sehr interessant. kann mich auch kaum zurückhalten keine zu kaufen^^

die oben angesprochenen punkte sind alle richtig, ssd platten sind klein und teuer. 

allerdings fangen die quasi sofort an zu lesen wärend normale hdds immer noch einige millisekunden verzögerung haben bis der schreib/lesekopf an der entsprechenden stelle auf der platte ist.

gerade beim schreiben ist das jedoch wieder so ne sache. einige teure ssds sind beim schreiben nicht viel langsamer als beim lesen, aber gerade die günstigeren modelle haben beim schreiben große leistungseinbrüche.

meine meinung/tipp: ssds sind toll, ich denke das sie der guten alten hdd bald eine große konkurenz werden. leider sind sie immo recht teuer. zudem steckt die ganze technik noch etwas in den kinderschuhen. daher sehe ich das genauso wie inuid. abwarte, wenn möglich!


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. Mai 2009)

außerdem haben (zumindest die günstigen ... weiß nich wie's bei den teuren aussieht) SSDs meist eine deutlich geringere Lebenserwartung 

naja und für mich steht halt allgemein noch der preis im weg ... kann man die 2,5" Version auch in eine Dämmbox (mit Kühlung) packen? oder sollte man da schon lieber die mit vorinstallierter Kühlung verwenden? ... wenn ja könntet ihr eine solche Box nennen und empfehlen?


----------



## pajaa (17. Mai 2009)

Ich fürchte, ich muss mich hier auch nochmal zu Wort melden, denn hier sind ja nun einige unterwegs, die noch nie an einem SSD-basierten System gesessen haben, aber große Töne von sich geben.
Zur Info, hier mein System:
Core i7 920@2,66GHz
MSI Eclipse SLi
6GB DDR3-1333 CL7
8800GTS 512

Dazu hängen 2 Mtron Mobi 3025 mit je 32GB an der ICH10R. Ich habe mich bewusst für die 3000er entschieden, da sie schneller als die neuen 3500er sind. OS ist Vista 64 Ultimate.

Davor habe ich ein XP64 auf einer Raptor eingesetzt, die an einem P5B Deluxe mit X3350 hing.

Vergleiche ich die gefühlte Performance des alten System mit dem Neuen, fällt vor allem eins auf: Das neue System spricht wesentlich schneller auf alle Eingaben an: Programmstarts sind um den Faktor X beschleunigt, Wartezeiten auf Daten beim Multitasking sind nicht mehr vorhanden und das alles trotz der relativ geringen Rohleistung von je 100MB/s lesen - 100MB/s schreiben. Genau hier kann die SSD ihre Reaktionszeit von 0,1ms voll ausspielen.
Die hier oft genannte VelociRaptor darf die Daten für meine Spiele liefern, aber alles in allem ist sie keine Konkurrenz für die SSDs, weil sie schlicht zu langsam ist.
Allerdings werden hier oft SSDs mit JMicron-Controller empfohlen, die nun wirklich keine gute Wahl sind, da sie unter hoher Schreiblast hemmungslos einbrechen. 
Mit der "deutlich geringeren Lebensdauer" zu argumentieren ist lächerlich, da hier kaum jemand die SSD so stark beschreibt, daß die SSD nach ein paar Jahren kaputt ist, denn dazu müsste man täglich mehrere 100GB auf die SSD schreiben.

Im Enteffekt sind die SSDs wie die Vertex oder das Ultradrive oder Intels X25-M ihren Preis wert, den man allerdings zahlen muss.

HDDs werden in Zukunft nur noch als Datengräber fungieren, denn NAND oder PRAM ist einfach reaktionsschneller und ist somit ideal fürs OS und co, denn was nutzt mir eine dicke CPU, viel RAM und eine schnelle Graka, wenn die Daten nicht geliefert werden können?


----------



## Dr.House (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mal SSD und kann nur sagen, entweder du kaufst dir ne Intel-SSD oder gar keine. Da würd ich lieber ne Velociraptor nehmen.

Das Problem bei den "günstigen" ist der Speicherkontroller der noch zu schlecht ist um mit normalen HDD´s mitzuhalten. Da braucht die Technik noch 1-2 Jahre um zu reifen.


----------



## kc1992 (17. Mai 2009)

Die Veloraptor soll laut sein? 
oO - Bei mir ist sie unhörbar obwohl mein System recht leise ist!
Schön in dem schwarzen Kühl und Entkoppelcase verpackt


----------



## SLIKX (18. Mai 2009)

Sorry das Thema ist von Januar das hat sich schon längst erledigt!

Kann geclosed werden!


----------



## MaeXxXchen (10. Juni 2009)

regt euch nich alle so über den raptor sound auf!
ich steh jedenfalls drauf
denke auch das die ssd noch nicht ausgereift und noch zu teuer sind!
ne velo macht da schon sinn, da sie im vgl. zu anderen hdd´s fühlbar schneller arbeitet


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juni 2009)

Wer keine 270 € für ne Intel M-25 SSD hat, soll es lassen und sich ne Veloci kaufen, ansonsten wird man nicht glücklich mit der SSD.

P.S. ich stehe auch auf den Sound der Raptor....


----------



## Abzug86 (10. Juni 2009)

> Wer keine 270 € für ne Intel M-25 SSD hat, soll es lassen und sich ne Veloci kaufen, ansonsten wird man nicht glücklich mit der SSD.


Was für ein unglaublicher Mist.

Aktuelle SSD's mit NICHT-JMicron Chips sind uneingeschränkt zum empfehlen, wenn man mal den immer noch relativ hohen Preis (im Vergleich zu HDD's) außer Acht lässt. Aber da Du eh schon "270 EUR" und "Intel M258 SSD" in den Raum wirfst, solltest Du mal Modelle á la Samsung SSD PB22-J (64 MB - also genügend Platz für OS und diverse Programme - für ~ 160 EUR) + dazugehörige Reviews näher betrachten. Wenn Du dann immer noch den Sinn einer SSD in Frage stellst, dann haperts wohl doch eher am Wissensstand.


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juni 2009)

Die Intel ist momentan das Maß aller Dinge, Patriot, OCZ (erstere Modelle) haben zwar hohe Lese/Schreib-Geschwindigkeiten ,haben aber nen schlechten Kontroller.

Hatte selber ne SSD und nach ner Woche mit nem frischen Vista konnte ich nicht mal normal surfen ohne dass es ruckelt. Deswegen bin ich wieder bei meiner guten lauten Raptor...

Ob die Samsung genausogut sind wird sich noch zeigen, dafür sind sie noch ziemlich frisch.


Meinst du die hier : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VP3KgSeCI24_4/articledetail.jsp?aid=26710&agid=1145&ref=13


----------



## Abzug86 (11. Juni 2009)

Nein, die hier: SSD 2009, act 1: OCZ Apex and Samsung PB22-J (page 1: Introduction) - BeHardware

Vor allem die Seiten "Syntetic Performance", "PC Mark Vantage" und "Management of files" sind sehr aufschlussreich, hier wird auch mit der VelociRaptor verglichen - mit recht eindeutigem Ergebnis. Einzig in Sachen Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist die VelociRaptor besser, weswegen ich eine SSD auch nicht als Storageplatte, sondern als Platte für Betriebssystem und Programme, sofern genug Platz auch für Games empfehle. Sieht man sich dann außerdem noch den Stromverbrauch (Seite: "Power Consumption") an, sollte die Sache (für Leute mit genügend großem Geldbeutel) endgültig klar sein.


----------



## steinschock (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn dann die ST UD, Vertex (Abgesehen von X25M) die Samsung ist noch sehr durchwachsen.
Mit neuerer Firmware sind die Indlixn Barefoot ganz gut.

OCZ Summit MLC SSD OCZSSD2-1SUM120G | OCZ Summit,OCZSSD2-1SUM120G,MLC,SSD,OCZ Summit 128GB SATA-II MLC SSD OCZSSD2-1SUM120G Benchmark Test and IOPS Performance Review | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests

Dieses Jahr kommen neben einer neuen Intel auch noch Samsung 32nm Flash-Chips und 2 sehr Interessante Controller raus.

Ne Velo ist nirgends mehr schneller wie ne gute SSD


----------



## Abzug86 (11. Juni 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Wenn dann die ST UD, Vertex (Abgesehen von X25M) die Samsung ist noch sehr durchwachsen.



Du solltest bevorst einfach wirre Antworten schreibst, die vorherigen Posts anschauen. Das gehört sich in nem Forum so. Dann wär dir auch mein Link bzgl. Samsung SSD, sowie dein absolut falscher Kommentar dazu aufgefallen


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juni 2009)

Und vllt. nen Link zu der Samsung bei Geizhals ?

Schon verfügbar ?

Das ist das gute an den Raptor/ Veloci man bekommt die gebraucht und vergleichsweise günstig.


----------



## steinschock (11. Juni 2009)

Sumit ist Samsung

Wenn du Schlaumeier englisch kannst geb ich dir Mal ein Paar gute Links.


----------



## Abzug86 (11. Juni 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Und vllt. nen Link zu der Samsung bei Geizhals ?
> Schon verfügbar ?



Ja, Samsung SSD PB22-J 2.5" 256GB, SATA II (MMDOE56G5MXP-0VB) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



steinschock schrieb:


> Sumit ist Samsung



1. heißt es "Summit"
2. ist Summit eine Produktserie von OCZ, deren Geschwindigkeit in Regionen der Samsung SSD PB22-j liegt, da
3. Chips von Samsung verwendet werden, wobei 
4. die (gleich schnellen) Samsungs erheblich preiswerter sind.
Bitte besser informieren, auch das gehört in nem guten Forum dazu.



steinschock schrieb:


> Wenn du Schlaumeier englisch kannst geb ich dir Mal ein Paar gute Links.



Der Link (den du dir anscheinend noch nicht angesehen hast) ist eine englische Seite.............. Soviel also zum Theme "bitte lest euch die vorherigen Posts durch, bevor ihr kommentiert).

Unglaublich, echt.....


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juni 2009)

alles gut und schön aber keine 256 GB SSD für 500 € 

64 GB für 150 € hast du gesagt.... die könnt ich mir näher ansehen...


meinst du doch die hier : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a413219.html


----------



## Abzug86 (11. Juni 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> alles gut und schön aber keine 256 GB SSD für 500 €
> 
> 64 GB für 150 € hast du gesagt.... die könnt ich mir näher ansehen...



Ok, der Link war vielleicht bisschen falsch gewählt. Aber da ich eh meine, dass 64GB, maximal 128GB für OS, Programme + ein paar Spiele ausreichen, käme die große eh nicht wirklich in Frage.


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juni 2009)

Mein Link war doch richtig ja ?  Sperlich verfügbar...

Ich werde noch mal abwaretn und meine Raptor rattern lassen bis es auch günstige und gute SSD´s gibt, die die Specs von Sata II ausschöpfen beim Lesen (300 MB/s wären echt top mit nem vernünftigen Kontroller)


----------



## Abzug86 (11. Juni 2009)

Sry, meinte meinen Link, deiner ist genau die Platte die ich mein.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (11. Juni 2009)

eben, so sehr langsam ist ne raptor eh net!
wenn die kontroller ******** sind, dann nützt einem das ganze ding nichts!
das ist wie mit ner beschissenen soundkarte bei richtig guten boxen!


----------

